# Shrimp n' Snail Tank



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Just on the hunt for some small tanks, will prob get 1 or 2 Arcadia arc 35 litre tanks, and want to put in shrimps and snails - NO FISH!

Thinking of poss bumblebee, amano, or cherry shrimp along with some snails, poss ramshorn,, trumpet, and apple snails...... with plenty of plants etc

Not sure on the snail front, can adults go with baby's/juvenile snails or will the bigger ones end up eating the smaller ones?

Also, am i right in thinking the 3 types of shrimp above will live ok together?

Lastly, would the arc 35l tanks be big enough to house the above - if not i can do it on a smaller scale and use my tetra aqua-art 60l tank for the above should they all be ok together?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep, all snails can go together bar snail eating snails for obvious reasons... 
I wouldn't suggest ramshorns, they breed far too quick. Try sourcing some sulawesi snails, they're much nicer. 

And yep, all those shrimp can go together and the 35l will be fine.

Just be sure to feed your amanos lots of meaty foods like bloodworms... or they get hungry 

Had a tank of neons taken out by amanos at work a few weeks ago.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Brill, cheers pal 

just one other quiery.....in a 35l tank what would be my stocking levels on both snails and shrimps......i know the waste shouldn't be great from them but it is only a small tank, so just want to get it right from the 'get-go'  .......i already have a 'mature' tank running now, so can take some water out of this and squeeze the filter sponge out into the new tank filtration for the kick start 

many thanks: victory:



Esfa said:


> Yep, all snails can go together bar snail eating snails for obvious reasons...
> I wouldn't suggest ramshorns, they breed far too quick. Try sourcing some sulawesi snails, they're much nicer.
> 
> And yep, all those shrimp can go together and the 35l will be fine.
> ...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Depends on the snails... obviously less sulawesi/apples than ramshorns/trumpets.

I'd say 3-4 of the larger and then just put some of the smaller ones in.. they'll sort themselves out. I must have over 1000 trumpets in my 50gal haha

Same with the amanos too, much less in there than the cherries/bumbles. Maybe 5 amanos and then 10 cherries and 10 bumbles to start off with.

Shrimp are very good at preeding until the tank is full and then stopping, so it's pretty hard to overstock unless you just get 500 and dump them in haha. 

:no1:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

cheers dude - will go with that and see how it goes 

might get some stuff from 'trimar' aswell as some crystal red shrimps for a seperate tank to this one in question  ....unless i find somewhere else, will see if ebay picks up in the new year 

cheers pal



Esfa said:


> Depends on the snails... obviously less sulawesi/apples than ramshorns/trumpets.
> 
> I'd say 3-4 of the larger and then just put some of the smaller ones in.. they'll sort themselves out. I must have over 1000 trumpets in my 50gal haha
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

by putting the same water and a biologically active sponge in the filter would mean you could stock instantly(light stocking but still), this is what i do all the time if something goes wrong with any of my tanks or if i am sorting someone elses tank out i do exactly that


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi, i have a 90L tank full of snails (see my sig). i have never seen the adults eat the babies with my own eyes but the baby apple snails are about this '' long and my biggest apple snail is a brown stripey and is about this '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' long so the big ones could easily eat the babies if they wanted. i have loads of eggs all the time so if some get eaten that its probably a good thing so the tank wont get over crowded. i will probably sell the babies when they get bigger anyway or it will be over crowded


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

you could always sell a few when your ready to off load some, apple snails that is  .....for the right price of course :whistling2:



hedgehog738 said:


> hi, i have a 90L tank full of snails (see my sig). i have never seen the adults eat the babies with my own eyes but the baby apple snails are about this '' long and my biggest apple snail is a brown stripey and is about this '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' long so the big ones could easily eat the babies if they wanted. i have loads of eggs all the time so if some get eaten that its probably a good thing so the tank wont get over crowded. i will probably sell the babies when they get bigger anyway or it will be over crowded


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

labmad said:


> Just on the hunt for some small tanks, will prob get 1 or 2 Arcadia arc 35 litre tanks, and want to put in shrimps and snails - NO FISH!
> 
> Thinking of poss bumblebee, amano, or cherry shrimp along with some snails, poss ramshorn,, trumpet, and apple snails...... with plenty of plants etc
> 
> ...


I got myself a 48 litre fish pod. It comes complete with day and night lights, pump and heater and cost me £59 at my local fish place.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

If its of any help i have a 35l arcadia full of bumblebees and cherries, and within 2 months i have gone from 3 of each to well over 100 due to the speed they breed.

Mine has a white sand bottom with alot of live plants sourced from eBay - no snails and also look out for the tiny tiny little worms that appear near the surface of the water from the plants.......I keep my shrimps at about 18c

and fyi the waste from 6 shrimps can cover the bottom of the tank within weeks - look to getting some Java Moss as they love it and its their preferred home.

I have kept them for almost 6 months now and was not prepared for how quick they grew and multiplied - problem is the babies are so tiny you cant clean the tank or the filter until they change into the mini shrimps - they you have about 2 weeks before the mother pops out more of them so you got to be quick....They are not what i would class as cleaner shrimps as they in fact make a tonne of mess and do not clear it up.

We had a sucker fish in there to clean the algae etc but the shrimps attacked it so we had to take it out - the tank is well filtered but at the moment is cleaned once a month and occasional de scour of the algae on the glass but not much because the pre shrimp babies stick to it for safety.

Dont get the shrimps from eBay get them from a sensible stockist, i looked on google and found one i now buy from.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

feel free to post pics of your arc up 

when i get mine, i am going to use black for a substrate colour, already got some plants lined up incliding moss, but might get some of the very low growing forground plants aswell

I got 20 red cherries from e bay, but think i lost some in the filter, as i forgot to put some old tights over the intake, but have recently counted 12, and am please with them, but will be going to Harrogate aquatics soon to get some shrimps when they re-stock 

Once i get to grips with some basic shrimp species, i will get some Crystal Red's, as i think they are a bit more delcate/tricky to keep, but are well nice to will source some in the coming months 

Over time, i am toying with the idea of getting an iron stand, just so i can house 6 or more Arc 35 litre tanks, with different shrimps in, which would be pretty sweet, bt i have heard on 'good' grounds that Arcadia are bringing out a 60 litre version of the 'Arc' tanks in the near future which would look cool also 

For the immediate future, i will concentate on the red cheries i have and see how they go, i have some Otocinclus in there but also some clown killifish, which seem fine for now, but have been told they will eat the shrimp by some and they wont by others, will keep en eye on them, should they breed thats what will become lunch me thinks



messengermatt said:


> If its of any help i have a 35l arcadia full of bumblebees and cherries, and within 2 months i have gone from 3 of each to well over 100 due to the speed they breed.
> 
> Mine has a white sand bottom with alot of live plants sourced from eBay - no snails and also look out for the tiny tiny little worms that appear near the surface of the water from the plants.......I keep my shrimps at about 18c
> 
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Dont get the shrimps from eBay get them from a sensible stockist, i looked on google and found one i now buy from.


 where do you get them? I fancy some cherry shrimp in my betta tank but ,my local place hasn't got any.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> where do you get them? I fancy some cherry shrimp in my betta tank but ,my local place hasn't got any.


i got mine off e bay (seller tery 2 shoes), and was happy with them, and will prob order some more off him, they are 10 for a tenner i think +7.99 postage, postage dearer due to him putting in a heat pack this time of year

my lfs charge £2 per shrimp


----------

